# Internal Arts Cures What Type of Diseases?



## CrushingFist (Mar 16, 2010)

I've read somewhere online about how internal arts cure some diseases. 
I remember seeing a documentary in Discovery Channel as well. 
If anyone can give me some information on what type of diseases have been cured? 

I met someone with Epilepsy, I just recently met a few months ago. And I'm trying to find so much about this. 

Thanks


----------



## Quotheraving (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure that it will cure any disease other than ones directly stemming from hypertension though it will certainly help by boosting the immune system.

Here is a great article that covers the health benefits of Tai Chi without descending into mysticism or flakiness.

http://www.taichiacademy.com/healthbenefits.htm


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 17, 2010)

I know that internal arts can be greatly beneficial for preventing or improving certain ailments, because of the fact that it balances and strengthens one's internal energy and bodily flow.

For example the qigong exercises that I have learned that have "cured" my lifelong motion sickness and can reduce the effects of certain ailments such as flu or cold, etc. 

there's some articles on the internet, I have found these by searching on google and do not claim that the exercises here work, nor do I claim that these are the exercises I have tried, so read at your own discretion:

qigong for epilepsy:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4987782_do-qigong-exercise-epilepsy.html

misc qigong articles:
http://www.healthyfoundations.com/guolin/guolin_article.html
http://www.learningstrategies.com/Qigong/Study3.asp
http://www.qinway.org/liang.htm

I don't think you'll find anyone who will claim it is a 100% successful cure to anything, because there's too many variables, it might work for many, but to those few it doesn't work for, they'll say what every they will say.

Only way to really know is to find some qualified teachers who have either students or clients who have proven results and to give it a try and see if it works for you or your friend.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys ! 
Links have been very helpful 
keep it coming


----------



## East Winds (Mar 19, 2010)

Have a look at PubMed and search under Tai Ci and Qigong and you will find up to 1000 references in medical publications on the efficacy of Tai Chi and Qigong.

Very best wishes


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 21, 2010)

No diseases can be cured by internal arts!
no style is invented for the purpose of fighting against diseases. 
i believe internal MA may be good for recovering, but not for curing.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 22, 2010)

Does your friend keep an epilepsy diary?

Helpful website that offers a free diary 
http://www.epilepsy.com/

Your friend is lucky to have someone that cares.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2010)

ggg214 said:


> No diseases can be cured by internal arts!
> no style is invented for the purpose of fighting against diseases.
> i believe internal MA may be good for recovering, but not for curing.


 
Agreed


It can slow the onset, it can reduce symptoms, it can help prevent and it can assist in recovery but I am not so sure about cure.

And if you are talking Qigong, I have little experience with medical qigong so I am not sure what it can or cannot do. but I will say; Qigong done wrong can hurt not help. You need a qualified teacher for any IMA and you most definitely need one for Qigong. And, with qigong, if you are talking working with someone with Epilepsy I would go as far as saying "Highly" qualified


----------

